# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ممنون میشم صادقانه راهنمایی کنید

## dina.kh

*سلام 
امیدوارم حال همگی خوب باشه و سلامت باشید 

چند تا سوال ازتون داشتم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید در مورد کلاسای انلاین :

سوال اول برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و شمی و زیست نظام جدید کدام دبیرا خوبن و هزینه این کلاسا چقدر میشه 

کسی که دهم بوده و الان میره یازدهم و از درسای دهم چیزی متوجه نشده میشه که کلاسایی که پارسال برای دهم بوده رو نگاه کنه هزینشون چقدر میشه ؟

و اینکه کسی که 1401 کنکور داره به نظرتون از الان چیکار کنه با توجه به اینکه امسال به احتمال زیاد غیر حضوریه ؟


پیشاپیش ممنون از کمکاتون*

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

ببین کلاس آنلاین رو خودت برو چند جلسه رایگان هست ببین با کی راحت تری و با فن بیان کی بیشتر کنار میای
خیلی کم کلاس آنلاینی هست که مخصوص یازدهمی ها باشه
ولی اگه میخوای بدونی آریان حیدری ریاضی و عمارلو زیست من رفتم و راضی بودم و تعریف شیمی بابایی رو خیلی شنیدم
تا میتونی درس بخون اگه از الان درست بخونی دوازدهم کارت خیلی آسون تره و خیلی کم به این جا سر بزن و هر تایپیکی رو اینجا نبین

----------


## Amirsh23

> *سلام 
> امیدوارم حال همگی خوب باشه و سلامت باشید 
> 
> چند تا سوال ازتون داشتم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید در مورد کلاسای انلاین :
> 
> سوال اول برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و شمی و زیست نظام جدید کدام دبیرا خوبن و هزینه این کلاسا چقدر میشه 
> 
> کسی که دهم بوده و الان میره یازدهم و از درسای دهم چیزی متوجه نشده میشه که کلاسایی که پارسال برای دهم بوده رو نگاه کنه هزینشون چقدر میشه ؟
> 
> ...


بقیه رو جواب نمیدم خودتون انتخاب کنید چون‌دبیر سلیقه ایه و ممکنه دبیری که من میگم شما خوشتون نیاد .بهترین موقع برا کلاس رفتن زمان شماست  همینو بس الان برید کلاس سال بعد با خیال راحت فقط تست بزنید. یکی هم اینکه کلاس پایه‌ثبت نام کن که دهم یازدهمو باهم میگه

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط M.Faraz.Abr


ببین کلاس آنلاین رو خودت برو چند جلسه رایگان هست ببین با کی راحت تری و با فن بیان کی بیشتر کنار میای
خیلی کم کلاس آنلاینی هست که مخصوص یازدهمی ها باشه
ولی اگه میخوای بدونی آریان حیدری ریاضی و عمارلو زیست من رفتم و راضی بودم و تعریف شیمی بابایی رو خیلی شنیدم
تا میتونی درس بخون اگه از الان درست بخونی دوازدهم کارت خیلی آسون تره و خیلی کم به این جا سر بزن و هر تایپیکی رو اینجا نبین


ممنون از راهنماییتون و وقتی که گذاشتید 

والا من پشت کنکوری نظام قدیمم و امسالم میرم دانشگاه 

برادرم دهم هست و میره یازده و چون امسال غیر حضوری بودن میگه هیچی متوجه نشده و همه درسا روهمه ی کلاسشون با هم حل کردن و نمره گرفتن یه سری دی وی دی گیر اورده ولی من گفتم دی وی دی خوب نیست و به خاطر همین پرسیدم 

راستش راجع به اریان حیدری و عمارلو تو تاپیک ها زیاد رضایتی نداشتن ! شما راضی بودین ؟

اینم بگم پایه تو درساش هیچ کدوم از اختصاصیا چیزی نمیدونه با این چون ترم اولم معدلش زیاد خوب نشده این دبیرا براش خوبن ؟*

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirsh23


بقیه رو جواب نمیدم خودتون انتخاب کنید چون‌دبیر سلیقه ایه و ممکنه دبیری که من میگم شما خوشتون نیاد .بهترین موقع برا کلاس رفتن زمان شماست  همینو بس الان برید کلاس سال بعد با خیال راحت فقط تست بزنید. یکی هم اینکه کلاس پایه‌ثبت نام کن که دهم یازدهمو باهم میگه



کلاس پایه امسال دارن ؟یعنی اگه اینارو ثبت نام کنه هم دهم رو میگن هم یازده ؟*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

اگر از نظر درسی خوب و قوی هستن میتونن با منابع مثل سه بعدی نشر الگو یا حتی منابع آموزشی مبتکران و خیلی سبز شروع به کار کنن قطعا از کلاس آنلاین و ویدیو آموزشی بیشتر نتیجه میده 
متاسفانه من هیچ کدوم از ویدیو ها آموزشی دنبال نکردم چون وقت داوطلب زیا میگیره شاید برای برادر شما که تازه میره ۱۱ ام مفید واقع بشه

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> *
> 
> ممنون از راهنماییتون و وقتی که گذاشتید 
> 
> والا من پشت کنکوری نظام قدیمم و امسالم میرم دانشگاه 
> 
> برادرم دهم هست و میره یازده و چون امسال غیر حضوری بودن میگه هیچی متوجه نشده و همه درسا روهمه ی کلاسشون با هم حل کردن و نمره گرفتن یه سری دی وی دی گیر اورده ولی من گفتم دی وی دی خوب نیست و به خاطر همین پرسیدم 
> 
> راستش راجع به اریان حیدری و عمارلو تو تاپیک ها زیاد رضایتی نداشتن ! شما راضی بودین ؟
> ...


ببینید عمارلو به نظر من نکاتی که میگه قشنگ ماله کنکوره نه زیاد میگه نه کمتر مفهوم رو هم نسبتا خوب میگه اگه هم ناراضی بودن اکثرا میدونم چرا چونکه تو حرف زدنش زیاد تپق میزنه
آریان حیدری هم...فقط توصیه میکنم خودتون ببینید شاید واثعا هم بد باشه ولی برای من که خیلی خوب بوده خودش چند جلسه رو رایگان ببینه از توی سایت میشه

----------


## reza2018

> *سلام 
> امیدوارم حال همگی خوب باشه و سلامت باشید 
> 
> چند تا سوال ازتون داشتم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید در مورد کلاسای انلاین :
> 
> سوال اول برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و شمی و زیست نظام جدید کدام دبیرا خوبن و هزینه این کلاسا چقدر میشه 
> 
> کسی که دهم بوده و الان میره یازدهم و از درسای دهم چیزی متوجه نشده میشه که کلاسایی که پارسال برای دهم بوده رو نگاه کنه هزینشون چقدر میشه ؟
> 
> ...


بنظر من کسی  که امسال میره یازدهم بهترین کار این هست که در مدت باقی مونده تابستان قسمت هایی از کتاب های دهم که مرتبط و پیش نیاز یازدهم هست رو مطالعه کنه(مثلا قسمت هایی مثل ساختار اتم،جدول تناوبی و استوکیومتری از شیمی) و از مهر تمرکزش رو بزاره روی درس های یازدهم و یازدهم رو خیلی خوب ببنده.
اگر دانش آموز قوی هستی میتونی کلاس های پایه اساتید رو شرکت کنی تا دهم و یازدهم رو باهم امسال ببندی البته تاکید میکنم اگر قوی وتلاشگر هستی.
دبیرای خوب زیادن و انتخاب سلیقه ای هست ولی از نظر من خوبا اینان :
ادبیات : سبطی شاهین زاد
عربی : فلاح،هورفر
دینی : فکری،کریمی
زبان : کیاسالار،زینعلی ،روزبه شهلایی،شهاب اناری،میلاد قریشی 
ریاضی : افشین ملاک پور ،سادات،آریان حیدری
فیزیک : ذهبی،یحیوی،فرید شهریاری
شیمی : بابایی،جعفری،آقاجانی
زیست : عمارلو و حنیف عظیمی
قیمت کلاس ها  متفاوت و در سایت هر آموزشگاه نوشته.

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط M.Faraz.Abr


ببینید عمارلو به نظر من نکاتی که میگه قشنگ ماله کنکوره نه زیاد میگه نه کمتر مفهوم رو هم نسبتا خوب میگه اگه هم ناراضی بودن اکثرا میدونم چرا چونکه تو حرف زدنش زیاد تپق میزنه
آریان حیدری هم...فقط توصیه میکنم خودتون ببینید شاید واثعا هم بد باشه ولی برای من که خیلی خوب بوده خودش چند جلسه رو رایگان ببینه از توی سایت میشه



ممنون از کمکاتون 
براتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم*

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


بنظر من کسی  که امسال میره یازدهم بهترین کار این هست که در مدت باقی مونده تابستان قسمت هایی از کتاب های دهم که مرتبط و پیش نیاز یازدهم هست رو مطالعه کنه(مثلا قسمت هایی مثل ساختار اتم،جدول تناوبی و استوکیومتری از شیمی) و از مهر تمرکزش رو بزاره روی درس های یازدهم و یازدهم رو خیلی خوب ببنده.
اگر دانش آموز قوی هستی میتونی کلاس های پایه اساتید رو شرکت کنی تا دهم و یازدهم رو باهم امسال ببندی البته تاکید میکنم اگر قوی وتلاشگر هستی.
دبیرای خوب زیادن و انتخاب سلیقه ای هست ولی از نظر من خوبا اینان :
ادبیات : سبطی شاهین زاد
عربی : فلاح،هورفر
دینی : فکری،کریمی
زبان : کیاسالار،زینعلی ،روزبه شهلایی،شهاب اناری،میلاد قریشی 
ریاضی : افشین ملاک پور ،سادات،آریان حیدری
فیزیک : ذهبی،یحیوی،فرید شهریاری
شیمی : بابایی،جعفری،آقاجانی
زیست : عمارلو و حنیف عظیمی
قیمت کلاس ها  متفاوت و در سایت هر آموزشگاه نوشته.


ممنون از توضیحاتتون نمیدونم میتونه یا نه هر دو پایه رو و اینکه دهم و یازدهم باهم همزمان تدریس میکنن یا اول دهم تموم شد بعد میرن یازدهم ؟

ترتیب دبیرا بر اساس بهتر بودنشونه ؟*

----------


## reza2018

> *
> 
> ممنون از توضیحاتتون نمیدونم میتونه یا نه هر دو پایه رو و اینکه دهم و یازدهم باهم همزمان تدریس میکنن یا اول دهم تموم شد بعد میرن یازدهم ؟
> 
> ترتیب دبیرا بر اساس بهتر بودنشونه ؟*


اغلب یک پایه رو تموم میکنن بعد میرن سراغ پایه بعدی حالا بعضی ها اول دهم رو میگن بعضی ها اول یازدهم...بعضی ها هم ترکیبی درس میدن مثل اغلب دبیرای ریاضی.
نه بر اساس بهتر بودن نیست همینطوری نوشتم

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


اغلب یک پایه رو تموم میکنن بعد میرن سراغ پایه بعدی حالا بعضی ها اول دهم رو میگن بعضی ها اول یازدهم...بعضی ها هم ترکیبی درس میدن مثل اغلب دبیرای ریاضی.
نه بر اساس بهتر بودن نیست همینطوری نوشتم


الان کلاساشون شروع شدن تا کی وقت هست برای ثبت نام ؟

میشه بر اساس پایه و اصول درس دادن بفرمایید کدوم بهتره ؟


اصلا دنبال دبیرایی مثل مسعودی نیستم یکی که قشنگ مفهوم رو جا بندازه و بدونی همچین سوالایی چطوری حل میشه (مثلا تو درس ریاضی )

ممنون میشم از کمکتون*

----------


## reza2018

> *
> 
> الان کلاساشون شروع شدن تا کی وقت هست برای ثبت نام ؟
> 
> میشه بر اساس پایه و اصول درس دادن بفرمایید کدوم بهتره ؟
> 
> 
> اصلا دنبال دبیرایی مثل مسعودی نیستم یکی که قشنگ مفهوم رو جا بندازه و بدونی همچین سوالایی چطوری حل میشه (مثلا تو درس ریاضی )
> 
> ممنون میشم از کمکتون*


ه
کلاسای کنکور 2-3 هفته هست شروع شده ولی کلاس های یازدهم رو نمیدونم
با توجه به شرایط شما برای شیمی آقاجانی که امروز اولین جلسه کلاسش بود در ضمن قرار اول پایه یازدهم رو درس بده بعد دهم.
برای زیست عمارلو(کلاس یازدهمش-فکر کنم در کنکور هدف برگزار میشه)
برای فیزیک آقای ذهبی یا شهریاری(آقای شهریاری احتمالا کلاس ویژه یازدهم خواهند داشت ولی ذهبی فقط کلاس پایه داره)
برای ریاضی هم اگر با سادات تونستی ارتباط بگیری سادات خوبه و پایه ای درس میده.

----------


## Saeed79

> *سلام 
> امیدوارم حال همگی خوب باشه و سلامت باشید 
> 
> چند تا سوال ازتون داشتم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید در مورد کلاسای انلاین :
> 
> سوال اول برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و شمی و زیست نظام جدید کدام دبیرا خوبن و هزینه این کلاسا چقدر میشه 
> 
> کسی که دهم بوده و الان میره یازدهم و از درسای دهم چیزی متوجه نشده میشه که کلاسایی که پارسال برای دهم بوده رو نگاه کنه هزینشون چقدر میشه ؟
> 
> ...


بازده کلاس آنلاین واسه هر کسی فرق داره
پس خودتون فیلمای موسسات مختلف رو ببینین و آخرکار با هر کدوم بیشتر حال کردین و یادگرفتین پیش برین
اصلا سال یازدهم کتابای سال دهم رو نخونین ! واقعا کار اضافس
امسال خیلی خیلی عالی یازدهم رو بخونین و توی تابستون 4 ماه وقت هست دهم رو بخونین نگران نباشین
امسال هم سعی کنین ساعت مطالعه تون افت نکنه چون توی جو رقابتی مدرسه نیستین ...
و تمام تمرکزتون روی سال یازدهم باشه

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


ه
کلاسای کنکور 2-3 هفته هست شروع شده ولی کلاس های یازدهم رو نمیدونم
با توجه به شرایط شما برای شیمی آقاجانی که امروز اولین جلسه کلاسش بود در ضمن قرار اول پایه یازدهم رو درس بده بعد دهم.
برای زیست عمارلو(کلاس یازدهمش-فکر کنم در کنکور هدف برگزار میشه)
برای فیزیک آقای ذهبی یا شهریاری(آقای شهریاری احتمالا کلاس ویژه یازدهم خواهند داشت ولی ذهبی فقط کلاس پایه داره)
برای ریاضی هم اگر با سادات تونستی ارتباط بگیری سادات خوبه و پایه ای درس میده.


ممنونم از راهنماییتون 

با ارزوی موفقیت* برای شما

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


بازده کلاس آنلاین واسه هر کسی فرق داره
پس خودتون فیلمای موسسات مختلف رو ببینین و آخرکار با هر کدوم بیشتر حال کردین و یادگرفتین پیش برین
اصلا سال یازدهم کتابای سال دهم رو نخونین ! واقعا کار اضافس
امسال خیلی خیلی عالی یازدهم رو بخونین و توی تابستون 4 ماه وقت هست دهم رو بخونین نگران نباشین
امسال هم سعی کنین ساعت مطالعه تون افت نکنه چون توی جو رقابتی مدرسه نیستین ...
و تمام تمرکزتون روی سال یازدهم باشه


ممنون اقای دکتر یعنی پایه یازدهم هیچ پیش نیازی به دهم نداره ؟ شما خودتون از این روش استفاده کردین ؟*

----------

